
Microsoft Said to Be Unveiling New Search Engine - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=adLjKCz5iis8
======
physcab
“When a competitor reaches the kind of dominance Google has, it’s almost
impossible to catch them”

Eh, didn't they say that about Lycos, Altavista, and Yahoo? Google is pretty
sweet, but internet folk are decently fickle. Show them a better product and
they will love you forever...err...until something better comes along.

------
noss
Interesting extract:

"Microsoft’s new search engine would lump results into categories specific to
the query. For example, a search for a product may return photos,
manufacturers’ Web pages and reviews, as well as places to purchase the
product, according to one of the people. Each category would be included in a
menu on the left side of the screen, with related searches and past searches
listed in a panel below the category tabs. "

~~~
anamax
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teoma> \- aka ask.com (now).

------
zimbabwe
You know an article is good when Rob Enderle is quoted.

It'll be tough to unseat Google, but Microsoft already knows this. I'd love to
think that they learned that from Live, which was an excellent search engine
that still happened to look and feel exactly like Google and so had few fans,
but I won't hold my breath for this thing.

